# Misspelt name on aer lingus flight booking



## MrJones (22 Mar 2017)

Hello,
Our family of 4 are travelling on aer lingus and I noticed that I have misspelt just one surname of the 4....to make matters worse its my ticket that I have misspelt...the error is Donohoe is spelt Doniohoe...i put in an extra i by mistake.
Online it says no name changes...so will I get hit for a new ticket or just a name change?
Thanks,


----------



## rob oyle (22 Mar 2017)

Give them a call and they'll correct the typo without charge. Probably wouldn't be questioned at the airport if you didn't but for peace of mind, better to sort it now. If it's a US-bound flight, definitely sort it sooner rather than later!


----------



## Páid (22 Mar 2017)

I rang them recently to change the surname on a ticket from the English spelling to the Irish spelling and they did it free of charge.


----------



## MrJones (22 Mar 2017)

Thanks,
I would risk on my own but not with the family, plus some airports have the passport scanner machine that reads your boarding pass as well.
I also booked my tickets through Expedia, so called them and they will get back (hopefully FOC) within 48hrs.
Websites are so confusing, stating no name changes etc so hopefully I will get a positive outcome.


----------



## roncondon (22 Mar 2017)

I thought your  name was Jones


----------

